# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  iTunes 10

## JEK



----------


## Petri

The TV rentals is fine but the user interface has taken a step backwards.

----------


## KevinS



----------


## JEK

Try again.

----------


## KevinS

Doesn't appear to be out yet for Windows.

----------


## JEK

Ah, WinDoze :)

----------


## JEK

I found it on my Win7 machine under VWare. Used Apple Software Update

----------


## KevinS

I'll check again tonight.

----------


## BBT

> I found it on my Win7 machine under VWare. Used Apple Software Update



YOOOOU have a WaaaWindows Machine?

----------


## JEK

A virtual WinDoze machine running under VMWare Fusion. I have things to test for Steve.

----------


## BBT

Forgiven.

----------


## KevinS

> Used Apple Software Update



I found the update using Apple Software Update on my other PC.  Tonight, iTunes on my Win7 PC found it on its own.  It wouldn't this morning.  Thanks for letting Steve know there was a problem.

----------


## Petri

Just did the following

http://www.9to5mac.com/24096/hate-th...d-ones-back-in

and got some colours back!  Overall people don't seem to be too happy with this update.

----------


## JEK

It's iTunes, it's about sound not color :)

----------


## BBT

That would be iArt.

----------


## andynap

I just loaded it- took a while

----------


## JEK

You must have a super slow connection. Only 90MB.

----------


## phil62

I downloaded it last night, and it took almost 20 minutes. Seems to be a decent upgrade. I really love the Genius feature although that is not really new. Had the whole family here today and just plugged the IPOD into my sound system and we had a days worth of great music.

Phil

----------


## JEK

Good man, that Phil.

----------


## amyb

I'll say!!

----------


## andynap

You must have a super slow connection like me.

----------


## JEK

I just downloaded it again - 24 seconds.

----------


## JEK



----------

